

Database management for public and private clouds - ankit_b
http://www.building43.com/videos/2012/11/28/scalegrid-database-management-for-public-and-private-cloud/

======
mase
I can say as a beta tester, this product has huge potential! Can't wait for
more. Great to see Scoble covering this.

~~~
ankit_b
Thanks!

------
dharshanr
We are definitely thinking about postgres support. Our current supported
databases are MongoDB, MySQL and MS SQL.

------
ankimal
At last end to end database management. Can we get postgres support? At last I
can focus on my app now.

------
dharshanr
We support private clouds like OpenStack, CloudStack and VMWare and public
clouds like EC2, Rackspace.

------
krishjayaram
This is pretty cool. Excited to try it out! Does this work on VMWare?

~~~
ankit_b
Yes we do support VMware. More info at <http://www.scalegrid.net>

